# Not an ATV but...



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Went out for a ride yesterday and my wife's cousin came with us on his dirt bike. I had the camera with me so I figured I would take a few shots of him while we were out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a dirt bike .....dont ride like that anymore though ..LOL 30 is too old to be hitting the ground that hard :haha:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, I've been wanting a dirt bike for awhile now.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

speak for yourself hondarecovery man ima YOUNG 32 and i been wantin one


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

27 here and I just started riding my yz250F about a year ago. Whats crazy is that the majority of the time Id rather ride my MX bike instead of my brute force. They are a blast but could result in some bad injuries. My vote is to get a smaller 4 stroke and have fun with it.


----------

